# Accomodation, Schools Advice Tips for moving to Mil



## aimankay (Oct 10, 2012)

There is a possibility that we (my wife and 4 years old daughter) may move to Milan permanently working for major oil operator in Italy. I think they are based near Linate Airport. I have looked at British School for my daughter and that is about 15 minutes drive from work. 

I am wondering if you can suggest which place is best to stay in Milan safety wise and access to school (any other international or British school) and work and possibly close to Milan  or maybe I am asking too much. I am looking for 3 bedroom house and don't know if it is better to drive or use public transport and how difficult would that be to 

Are there any other things that I should consider before moving to Milan?

Many Thanks


----------



## thevale (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm living in Milan since many years. First of all safety is not an issue. I live closed to the central station that is probably one of the worst areas regarding safety (so they say...) but I'm telling you it's a pretty safe city and my wife is not scaried to walk home at night.
Moreover peripheral areas are even safer and life could be a bit boring if you're a young couple 

Regarding public transport is usually a good way to move around in town, but outside town connections could be a bit slow if there's no metro and you have to catch a bus. Metro (tube) is pretty quick. For instance (I don't know if it's your case) but the by oil&gas company Eni has it's headquarter in San Donato (just outside the boundaries of the city of Milan) and there's a metro station that brings you to the city center (Duomo) in about 25 minutes. 1 trip is 1.50 euros, while the monthly fee is just 30 euro that is quite cheap.

You can use the "Giro Milano" utility on the local transport company website. Just google "Milano ATM" and click English in the upper left corner (I cannot insert link in the forum yet)

The estimated time for a trip is quite accurate.

If you prefer moving by car consider that traffic between 8-10 and 17-19 is pretty heavy and you could spend 2 or 3 times the time.

Anything else... just ask!

Ciao


----------

